# Roxy - Sabino Arabian Mare :)



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Got some shots of my lil porker, thought I would share.  
Roxy, a 2007 purebred Arabian mare. I love this girl.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's absolutely lovely!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! Shes absolutely gorgeous! Is she just fat or is there a baby in there? Haha.

I love her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

Your lil porker is a pretty one! Loving her markings!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She doesn't miss too many meals, does she?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Wow! Shes absolutely gorgeous! Is she just fat or is there a baby in there? Haha.
> 
> I love her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well... I did expose to her, but if she caught, she is only two months along so... She's just fat. LOL


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****! Quadruplets!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> She doesn't miss too many meals, does she?


Roxy miss a meal?! Never. LOL
She is a very easy keeper. :-|


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> ****! Quadruplets!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL
I wasn't gonna do this, but I have too now. 
The one on the left is her full sister. :shock:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you thought about double registering Roxy?


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

wsarabians said:


> lol
> i wasn't gonna do this, but i have too now.
> The one on the left is her full sister. :shock:


wowzers! They are huge! But still beautiful


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> I wasn't gonna do this, but I have too now.
> The one on the left is her full sister. :shock:


oh my,someone needs to go on a diet....unless she is pregnant
cool markings the ones on her face remind me of a volcano the smoke that comes out of it


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Have you thought about double registering Roxy?


I actually was planning on doing her and my other mare Zina, as I would love to show her in Halter on the PtHA circuit. She would never make it as an Arabian halter horse, but I think she would do great in Pinto!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

horsecrazygirl said:


> oh my,someone needs to go on a diet....unless she is pregnant
> cool markings the ones on her face remind me of a volcano the smoke that comes out of it


Thanks! It goes all down under her jaw, too. 








LOL
She is due in June, but that is still quite the belly!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

But she's bringing two into the equation.........;-)
How are those lovely chestnuts bred? Tons of Crabbet, I bet....


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> But she's bringing two into the equation.........;-)
> How are those lovely chestnuts bred? Tons of Crabbet, I bet....


You would think, hey? They look Crabbet bred. 
They're Soldat granddaughters, and out of an Daalda bred mare. Maiden was a mistake baby, I'm told, and then they re-tried it with Roxy. LOL
www.allbreedpedigree.com/k+mastered+it


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She is stunning!!!! You have such gorgeous horses!!


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

She's gorgeous! A real looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She is darling - she is a chunky bunky but that just makes her cuter!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful mare!! Love all the chrome.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> You would think, hey? They look Crabbet bred.
> They're Soldat granddaughters, and out of an Daalda bred mare. Maiden was a mistake baby, I'm told, and then they re-tried it with Roxy. LOL
> www.allbreedpedigree.com/k+mastered+it


Well, there is Crabbet way in the back. Maybe it was just the right combination to bring out all the color. Is there offspring on the ground yet and are they equally flashy?


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Roxy you sure have a beautiful expression. Love the one pic with her straight on with her tail up in the air. I also like her unique blaze. Can't resist those pink noses!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> I actually was planning on doing her and my other mare Zina, as I would love to show her in Halter on the PtHA circuit. She would never make it as an Arabian halter horse, but I think she would do great in Pinto!


Pinto shows also cost about 1/2 what an Arab show does and they're fun, not something I can say about Arab shows.


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

She's pretty! I love her face marking!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

And here I was thinking 'O_O that baby's going to be here any day now...'

XD food baby, maybe?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Well, there is Crabbet way in the back. Maybe it was just the right combination to bring out all the color. Is there offspring on the ground yet and are they equally flashy?


Her sister had one colt, but he was just a sorrel with a big star. Didn't look anything like her, or her sire. LOL Roxy hasn't foaled yet. 
This spring I'm breeding Zina:



















and Jaden:











To this guy:




















Should be some awesome babies.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice girls
And the stallion is bred how?
Should be very interesting if the white remains on the foals.....I remember some time ago a splash overo purebred mare was shown halter and pleasure. Khemo lines, if I remember right. The German Arab association would not recognize her as purebred, " horses with that much white can't be pure"...... don't know how they think now, been gone too long.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Nice girls
> And the stallion is bred how?
> Should be very interesting if the white remains on the foals.....I remember some time ago a splash overo purebred mare was shown halter and pleasure. Khemo lines, if I remember right. The German Arab association would not recognize her as purebred, " horses with that much white can't be pure"...... don't know how they think now, been gone too long.


Thanks!  

He is by Khartoon Klassic (Khemosabi) and out of an El Paso and Aladdinn bred mare. 
Khartoon Majic Cra Arabian
Most of the bays that look like this are from that line. Arabians are DNA tested now to be registered, they have to be pure. Some are just sticklers. LOL
I do know of a gorgeous, very high quality colt that is priced stupid low because he came out with a blue eye, and that will probably hurt him in the halter ring. Just seems silly.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

He is very much related to my boy...the one in my avatar. Just mixed up a little different.
Patino Arabian

No white worth mentioning on mine, tho. Just a sock. 

DNA is a good thing, but as long as there are people who say a purebred mare who had a foal from a non purebred stallion is not considered pure anymore, there will be arguments......


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> He is very much related to my boy...the one in my avatar. Just mixed up a little different.
> Patino Arabian
> 
> No white worth mentioning on mine, tho. Just a sock.
> ...



Man, I would love to own your guys dam!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

No chance, lol
He's the sweetest thing on earth, a really really good boy....
and gelded


----------

